# Hi



## H.TWO.O

Hi. I'm new here. Have a couple tanks. Lookin to learn about various fish etc. 

Hoping I can share what little I know to help others as well.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

welcome to the forum, what kind of tanks do you have going?


----------



## susankat

Hi Mike an welcome to the forum


----------



## majerah1

Welcome Mike!Glad to have ya here!


----------



## AquaOverflow

Welcome to the group!!!

:fish10::fish10::fish10:


----------



## Summer

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rob72

hello and welcome


----------



## jrman83

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## H.TWO.O

Thanks for the welcome. 

I'm Holly12's Husband, so if you want to know what tanks/fish I have, now you know!


----------



## holly12

Welcome to the forum husband o' mine! Have fun! We're all a bit nuts!!!


----------



## ValorieMackison

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Big Dog

Hi there. Welcome to the forum.


----------

